# New to Forum- need Info.



## trc10 (Dec 21, 2006)

I have recently purchased two (pair?) of rollers. I have had them about 2 months. I am hoping they will nest. When should I expect to see some nesting activity in Western Pennsylvania? Will it be in the spring after days have lengthened some? What should I use for nests? I am keeping all four birds together is this OK or do they need to be separated, if and when I can identify pairs?

Tom


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

trc10 said:


> I have recently purchased two (pair?) of rollers. When should I expect to see some nesting activity in Western Pennsylvania? Will it be in the spring after days have lengthened some? What should I use for nests? I am keeping all four birds together is this OK or do they need to be separated, if and when I can identify pairs?
> 
> Tom


Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Breeding season has gegun here in Florida.

You should be able to identify the pairs if they were together for a while.
How old are they, and how long have you had them? How big is your coop and do you have seperate rooms for breeders, flyers and youngsters yet?

They may still be adjusting to their surroundings and the stress of moving. Give them each a nice roomy nest box, big enough for two nest bowls and room in between. Make sure to put a nest bowl in each nest cubby and also provide a front for the box. You should allow them to some nesting material like clean dry pine needles and such.

Once they mate it is about 5 to 10 days after when they will lay eggs.

You should supplement with Brewers yeast tablets, vitamin E, and make sure to allow them access to a good red grit. Provide them with a grain high in protein at this time also.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

trc10 said:


> I have recently purchased two (pair?) of rollers. I have had them about 2 months. I am hoping they will nest. When should I expect to see some nesting activity in Western Pennsylvania? Will it be in the spring after days have lengthened some? What should I use for nests? I am keeping all four birds together is this OK or do they need to be separated, if and when I can identify pairs?
> 
> Tom



Tom... how are you housing your birds? What part of Western PA are you in? You may be close to Foy's Pigeon Supplies http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/. A good place to get suff.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You might give the dimensions of the coop or loft that you're keeping them in. Sometimes, the males will fight pretty badly for the best spots (in their minds) and it can get a bit ugly. In such cases, you've either got to separate them somehow or just build them more space. It sometimes happens that they'll attack the chicks in the nest and either kill them or tear them up pretty badly so it's something to keep an eye on.

Pidgey


----------



## trc10 (Dec 21, 2006)

I have the pigeons housed in a shed in which I built a 5'X3'X3' pen on the wall. I cut a small door through the shed to the outside and attached a 6'X3'X4' wire pen on the outside so they can go in and out at will. On the inside wall I built 6- 4" deep, 12"X12" cubbies for them to roost in. Can I just put nest bowls on the floor or do I need to construct private nesting chambers with the nest in the chamber? I do not know the age of the birds for sure. They wre supposed to young?? birds when I bought them. I've had them about 2 months. I have gathered dry white pine needles. I am feeding them cracked corn along with a commercial pigeon food. They have grit and I have mixed fine cracked chicken egg shells with the grit as a source of calcium.

Tom


----------

